# Foto Fest 2018 Mk. I



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 1, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 2, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2018)

away we go again, great start....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 3, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice ones Jeff. That Danish 'Chippy' is a long way from home. I'm not sure, but the badge under the cockpit looks like R.DanAF Station Vaerlose.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 4, 2018)

Great stuff man....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 4, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 5, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice ones, particularly the take-off shot.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 6, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 7, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 8, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2018)

Great Pics...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 9, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 9, 2018)

"General Delivery" .... sure is truth


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 10, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 11, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 13, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 14, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 15, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 16, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 17, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2018)

Good shots Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 18, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 19, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 20, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 21, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 22, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 23, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 24, 2018)

Some rather spurious markings on the Navion but he tried so I give him his spot in my thread.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 25, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Donivanp (Jan 25, 2018)

Nice shots.


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 25, 2018)

Special Delivery is pretty sweet. Nice capture.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2018)

Good ones Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 26, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2018)

Nice !


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 26, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 27, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Donivanp (Jan 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jan 28, 2018)

Donivanp said:


> View attachment 480570
> View attachment 480571


Great shots of the B-17


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 28, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## billrunnels (Jan 28, 2018)

Wurger said:


>


Great shot of the B-17 "Greenhouse". Sure brings back memories of my time there. Thanks for sharing.

Bill


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 28, 2018)

billrunnels said:


> Great shot of the B-17 "Greenhouse". Sure brings back memories of my time there. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Bill


You sir, are very welcome. Glad you like it.

Jeff


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Donivanp (Jan 28, 2018)

Lets look at something a little newer!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2018)

Good stuff there Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2018)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2018)

Top shots..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 7, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 8, 2018)

Cheers.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Feb 8, 2018)

Nice ones Jeff. 
Are you cold now ?!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 8, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Nice ones Jeff.
> Are you cold now ?!!!


[email protected]&ing freezing compared to last week. Looking at a 44 degree celsius temperature difference from this day last week to today. I need a vacation.

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2018)

Hopefully the 44 degree delta isn't accompanied by stomach ailments. Montezuma isn't dead yet.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 8, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Hopefully the 44 degree delta isn't accompanied by stomach ailments. Montezuma isn't dead yet.


Healthy as a horse, no issues surrounding a common thought about Mexico. Lots of verbal warnings and stickers telling you not to drink the tap water. Who the hell drinks water in Mexico?


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 8, 2018)

Not so much the water but food sitting out in the sun is what did me in on the last day in Cabo San Lucas. The wife got hit bad in Cancun years before, again spoiled food. Not even the tequila killed it.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2018)

I no longer hate you - he he !!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 9, 2018)

Airframes said:


> I no longer hate you - he he !!


Give me a minute and I am sure I can find you another reason to hate me..

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 9, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2018)

Great shots, particularly the second one.
Can't see a swimming pool, beach or tequila though .............................


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 9, 2018)

Here ya go Terry.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 9, 2018)

Grrrrr !!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 10, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 10, 2018)

Beautiful planes, but the butt's were pretty damn nice as well, Combine the two and you have aircraft porn, my fav!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 11, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 11, 2018)

Hey Terry, your like of today's post marks the 1000th like I have received. A bit of a milestone. Thanks for that and thanks to everybody else who has contributed to that number.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 12, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2018)

How to cut the grass - with heat !
Nice ones Jeff, and congrats on the 1,000 'Likes'.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 12, 2018)

Airframes said:


> How to cut the grass - with heat !
> Nice ones Jeff, and congrats on the 1,000 'Likes'.


He hit a low lying area of the runway with some surface water and totally obliterated the bottom side of the aircraft. The ground crew had a few choice words when they got a look at her up close. It was a mess and probably took multiple hours to clean.

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2018)

I bet it did !
At my local airshow once, back in the 1980's, the RAF were going to position a Harrier on the field, but when they saw that it would be either relatively soft 'Tarmac' at the small hardstanding areas, or the grass field itself, they just did the display and flew home, as it would have cost too much in time, and personnel, to prepare a PSP 'pad' in advance.
The Harrier did manage to blow a crop of carrots out of the adjoining field though, when it did its 'nod to the crowd' act - hilarious, seeing a shower of carrots descend over the fire truck I was sitting in !!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 13, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 14, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 15, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2018)

Just catching up - some good shots there Jeff, and that one of that thing smoking is rather ... er .... he he !!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 15, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Just catching up - some good shots there Jeff, and that one of that thing smoking is rather ... er .... he he !!


Hey Terry. That is a Mk.5 healthiercat. It is not smoking, it is vaping!

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2018)

Shame ... er ... I mean, Oh, I see !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Hey Terry. That is a Mk.5 healthiercat. It is not smoking, it is vaping!
> 
> Jeff



Next year it will be weed.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2018)

Or in the weeds .... run away !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 15, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Next year it will be weed.


It may mean a higher service ceiling then for this stubby winged little thing.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2018)

And hope it doesn't lead to something stronger like an increase in speed.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 16, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 17, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 18, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2018)

Good shots Jeff - love that first one of the 'Belle'. Is that the genuine Memphis Belle ?
Looks like an early F, but there are or have been so many current B-17s carrying the nose art, I lose track !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 18, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Good shots Jeff - love that first one of the 'Belle'. Is that the genuine Memphis Belle ?
> Looks like an early F, but there are or have been so many current B-17s carrying the nose art, I lose track !


Nope, she is a G model made up to look like an F for the movie a few years back. As far as I know she is still owned by AMARC, the late Dave Tallichets outfit.
She is currently based out of Geneseo New York. The nose art had to be listed as " The Movie Memphis Belle " as the USAF was making a huge stink a few years back.
The real Memphis Belle is just about done in restoration and IIRC will be out back on display later this year.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks Jeff. I know which one it is now. At least two of the B-17s in the movie carried the nose art, along with other nose art, at different times. the Duxford-based 'Sally B' being one of them, which still carries the same colours.
Time flies - it was 1990 when that movie was released !!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 19, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2018)

Top page of Pics..!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 20, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 20, 2018)

Good ones Jeff - cracking shots of the P-38.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 21, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2018)

Nice one - always liked that beast, but always overshadowed by the C-47 / Dakota.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 22, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 22, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 23, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 24, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 25, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 27, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 27, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 1, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 1, 2018)

Sad that the Sabre has now gone south.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2018)

Always liked the Goldenhawks colour scheme - nice shot.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 1, 2018)

Not sure it will keep that scheme with the new owner. Let's hope.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 1, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Not sure it will keep that scheme with the new owner. Let's hope.


Not sure what USAF scheme she will carry but I have heard it is for sure a stars and bars job..


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 2, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 3, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2018)

Are they Melons ?
It's a melon entry, my dear Watson !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 3, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Are they Melons ?
> It's a melon entry, my dear Watson !


Time for you to get your coat, hat and whatever else you brought and make sure you leave your key as well.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 4, 2018)

Cool.....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 4, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 5, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2018)

great pics.....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 6, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 6, 2018)

Ugliest "190" in the world.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 6, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Ugliest "190" in the world.


They could have used a much better c/s to at least try to hide the front end.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 6, 2018)

Yep. And why bother with markings if you are not going to replicate a proper scheme.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2018)

With you on those points Andy


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 7, 2018)

and because you all loved the 190 sooooo much I thought I would give you another peek at this 100 % accurate restoration......









Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2018)

Well, the second pic is nice.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 8, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 9, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 10, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 11, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 12, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2018)

Nice Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 13, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 14, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 15, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 17, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 18, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 19, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 20, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 22, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 24, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 25, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 26, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 27, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 28, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2018)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 30, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 31, 2018)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2018)

Good shots Jeff!


----------

